# Flea Market finds



## Surprman (Jul 27, 2014)

I picked up a couple tools on vacation at a local flea market.  One is a small square marked DB&S Prov RI.  Another is an interior caliper "Yankee" (patent June 2, 1885).  The last item looks like some sort of broach.  Looks like it could be for wood - too delicate for metal.  I definitely have a use for the square and caliper (not sure about the broach).  The seller wanted $20 for both of them and I asked him to throw in the broach for the $20.

Rick


----------



## JimDawson (Jul 27, 2014)

Nice find.  That last item is a wood mortising tool, so yes is kind of a broach.


----------



## Chucketn (Jul 27, 2014)

Where is the flea market near Clifton Park? I have a brother that lives there (Easton Dr.), and would be nice side trip when I'm visiting him.

Chuck


----------



## Vladymere (Jul 27, 2014)

The last item, as identified by Jim Dawson, is a wood mortising chisel.  To use it it requires the appropriate wood auger bit and a clamping device that mounts to your drill press spindle to hold the chisel.  Here is a link to a mortising  http://www.grizzly.com/products/H7789/images/1 at Grizzly.

Vlad


----------



## Surprman (Jul 27, 2014)

chucketn said:


> Where is the flea market near Clifton Park? I have a brother that lives there (Easton Dr.), and would be nice side trip when I'm visiting him.
> 
> Chuck



Chuck,

Unfortunately, the flea market was in Eastham, MA where we went on vacation.  Interestingly, I was in Jonesborough, TN a few months ago.  A work colleague of mine took me to the Depot Street Brewery.  It was a pretty strange place - felt like I was intruding on someone's house.  The bocci court out back was pretty good (so was their beer).

Rick


----------



## Chucketn (Jul 27, 2014)

Thanks for replying, Rick. I didn't think I'd seen any flea markets in Clifton Park!
We do have one here in Jonesborough, though I've not been in a while. I have had some good finds there.
Chuck


----------



## JHP (Jul 31, 2014)

"The last item looks like some sort of broach.  Looks like it could be for wood" 
It does look like a mortising tool for wood, but could also be used as a punch for leather.


----------



## w4bar (Jul 31, 2014)

The square might be the real find.  Googling db&s brought thes two pages up.  You might want to dig deeper.

http://www.jonzimmersantiquetools.com/tools/measlist.htm

http://swingleydev.com/archive/get.php?message_id=93549&submit_thread=1

Good find

Bob


----------



## bpratl (Jul 31, 2014)

Two weeks ago, a 4" 4 jaw chuck, never used, but missing one screw, $8.00.
Last year 2 English made 2" V blocks $5.00 each and a lot of end mills at .50 each including a couple of 60 deg ones.
I also picked a 12" x 18" cast iron surface plate for $15.00, it probably weighs 40 lbs and no dings.
I try to go once a month and you can see why. Bob


----------

